
NTT urges 200k employees to work from home as virus spreads - hkai
https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/Coronavirus/NTT-urges-200-000-employees-to-work-from-home-as-virus-spreads
======
hkai
The stock market didn't like the news. Perhaps investors don't believe working
from home is more productive.

